# TJ 230 Transfer case?



## stihl 440 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anybody know how much a timberjack 230's transfer case costs? How much for a used one?


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 2, 2007)

You may want to try Eddie Nash in Colebrook New Hampshire. They usually have a pile of spare parts up there. 

www.nashequipment.com


----------



## jon72 (Jan 3, 2007)

stihl 440 said:


> Does anybody know how much a timberjack 230's transfer case costs? How much for a used one?


What happened to yours?


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 3, 2007)

I am looking at a 230 that needs a transfer case. The skidder is just what I need. Right up my alley as far as price goes.


----------



## jonseredbred (Jan 3, 2007)

stihl 440 said:


> I am looking at a 230 that needs a transfer case. The skidder is just what I need. Right up my alley as far as price goes.



saw that skidder too, I once rebuilt a JD transfer once, about 2500 in parts, my labor.


----------

